# Cervical length at 18 weeks



## lele1981

Hi ladies,*

After being really worried about having an incompetent cervix I paid for a private scan as my midwife did nothing to help ease my concerns. Saying "if something did happen with this pregnancy we would know next time" (this is no 1 for us).*

Anyway I had a transvaginal scan done today and the tech said I was measuring 3.6cm at 18.2 weeks. Cervix looked closed with no funneling.*

The only thing is I thought until 24 weeks the cervix should be 4-4.5cm. Tech didn't seem concerned yet I have came away no less worried.*

Has anyone had measurements done or know whats normal?*

Thanks for taking the time to read my post. Xx oh and apologies if you already read this post in 2nd tri forum. Didn't know where best to post


----------



## RainbowGift

That is a really good number. You have nothing to worry about with that number. Even when mine got to 2.6 they were not very concerned. Less than that and the worry begins. :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there - RG is right, at 18wks 3.6 is fine. Anything between 2.5 and 5 is considered normal in pregnancy, though I would be asking for more regular checks if it was below 3 at this stage. 

There is obviously a reason why you were concerned enough to get a scan done in the first place, so if it puts your mind at rest, why not have another in around 3/4wks time? It can't hurt hun. For now tho, try to relax - yours is looking ok xxx


----------



## lele1981

The lovely nhs didn't think that there was anything to be concerned with so the scan I had yesterday was paid for privately. My next and last scan is in 3 weeks time so I will ask if they have time if they can re check my cervix but i doubt it will be transvaginally like before. 

I am re assured though after the replies that 3.6 is normal for my stage. I do sometimes wish that books and websites weren't so precise with what things should measure. It makes anxious first time mummys like me even more anxious. So thank you. X


----------



## lynz85

i also had worries regarding cervical incompetence as my mother had this. The nhs were very dismissive. 
So we decided to get private checks. at 18 weeks my cervical length was also 3.6 and never dropped below that. My measurements were 18 weeks 3.6, 20 weeks 3.9 and 23 weeks 3.8 so as you can see no real change. So here i am 31+ and fingers crossed all it still well and i only really calmed down about 28 weeks when i knew baby was getting bigger.
Your measurement is exactly the same as mine so hopefully it will all be good. Sorry for long post, my advice would be take it easy, no heavy lifting, feet up when you can and enjoy your pregnancy. By all means get another measurement if it will settle you, it certainly put my mind at rest.


----------



## lele1981

Thanks for that lynz and I'm sorry to hear that you got the same treatemeant as me from nhs. Im not sure if i will get another private scan, I had to travel 100 miles and it cost me £100 too not that cost is an issue to make sure everythings ok and safe for bubs in there. All the places local to me wouldn't do a transvaginal only sexing and early scans. I'm sure all will be fine, if I can get checked at my 20 week scan and have similar numbers then too I think I'll relax, I just keep thinking if I get past 24 weeks and anything happens there's a chance that bubs would be ok. X


----------



## Tres

I was told my cervix was too short at 16 weeks at 2.2cm. Now I am 18 weeks and up to 3.3 which is officially normal and they say I am fine now, so yours should be fine too. If you are really worried, I was put on bed rest when I was at 2.2cm and they say that helped the cervix get back to 3.3. If you are really worried, then you should take things easy, no heavy lifting, sit more than stand, etc. and there should be no problem. My docs say anything over 3 is a "no worries" point so you should be fine. Relax and enjoy!


----------

